
Tesla to employees: if you leak, we’ll catch you, we’ll fire you, & we might sue - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/3/18528865/tesla-internal-email-leaked-memo-fire-sue-felony-employees-trade-secrets
======
blackflame7000
This sounds like a company very desperate to secure new funding and doesn’t
want any bad press jeopardizing the reputation of the company.

